# Wyndham Ocean Walk (Daytona Beach), 3BR/2BA, Nov 11-18.  $695  **OCEANFRONT**



## chapjim (Oct 9, 2016)

Guaranteed oceanfront unit.

PM me, please!


----------



## steve_solo (Oct 9, 2016)

How did Ocean Walk do in the hurricane?
I saw a video of the Daytona Speedway underwater.
Steve


----------



## chapjim (Oct 12, 2016)

steve_solo said:


> How did Ocean Walk do in the hurricane?
> I saw a video of the Daytona Speedway underwater.
> Steve



Nothing other than what's on Wyndham's web site, where it says Ocean Walk and others are "expected to reopen as early as Wednesday, October 12."

"As early as" is a strange way of giving status.  I read that as "but maybe not."

Doesn't sound like it was too bad.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Still available.

PM me, please.


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 23, 2016)

*oceanwalk - hurricane Matthew*

Hi Jim ... et al...  I was at Oceanwalk Oct 12.. 
 it was a mess checking in.. they had computer issues .. There were about 20 employees behind their new desk where bar was removed.. 20 ppl who did not know how to find anything!... 
The bldg looked ok..  needs paint as some peeled off..  the slide was closed, & 1 hot tub had a palm tree cut down... But the Tiki was open & so was the lazy river! PPL were swimming in the brownish ocean.. They cleaned up very quickly all over Daytona tho & Biketoberfest went on as usual...  
Ormond was hit hard.. Royal Flordian supposedly had an octupus in the pool!
Many of my timeshare resorts in Ormond were closed for 1-2wks & will not have pools for awhile awaiting the slow volusia permitting/inspections..
Did u see on the weather channel the Balconies falling off the Plaza next to Regency?  Could have been MUCH WORSE!! GOT LUCKY! THANK U GOD.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 24, 2016)

TIMESHARE-HO said:


> Hi Jim ... et al...  I was at Oceanwalk Oct 12..
> it was a mess checking in.. they had computer issues .. There were about 20 employees behind their new desk where bar was removed.. 20 ppl who did not know how to find anything!...
> The bldg looked ok..  needs paint as some peeled off..  the slide was closed, & 1 hot tub had a palm tree cut down... But the Tiki was open & so was the lazy river! PPL were swimming in the brownish ocean.. They cleaned up very quickly all over Daytona tho & Biketoberfest went on as usual...
> Ormond was hit hard.. Royal Flordian supposedly had an octupus in the pool!
> ...



Thanks, Jill!


----------



## chapjim (Oct 26, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Canceled unrented reservation.

Thanks for looking!


----------

